# [Help thread] Centre caps falling out



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

how does that paper thing work?


----------



## Hakan (Apr 21, 2008)

It happens to me too sometimes. But that's just because I use the core of my first cube ever. (I glued the centre caps of my new cubes onto the old core) Anyway, if your centre caps are really starting to fall apart, make the surface of the centre cap (of the core) smooth with sandpaper. Then put a line of super glue (or any other glue thats holds) on the sides of the centre cap. Be careful though, don't get it on the cubelets (It's better to disassemble the whole cube than just disassembling 1 layer)
Good luck


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2008)

you cut a paper square the same size as the cap, put it there, put the cap over

done


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 21, 2008)

There always seems to be one cap out of the 6 that just NEVER stays on; i had the paper and everything but it just doesn't do anything, I have to resort to a double sided adhesive stuff. That's one of the reasons I don't like rubik DIY so much (other than that it's fine!)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

lol. Thanks!BTW your right harris about that on side thing.......damn blue face...


----------



## sarank14 (Sep 23, 2009)

*THE CENTER CAPS WOULDN'T STOP POPPING*

I tried everything to get the center cap to stay on the cube. At first I put some sticky tacs but it falls off, so I went to the tissue but it didn't work tissue. Some stayed on but some kept on falling. So I went to jig-a-loo. It worked for a while and the day after that the red one came out. I heard about the superglue but I'm scared that I wouldn't be able to take the caps out later. So could you please help me I like this cube and I couldn't even cube 30 minutes continuously!!!! This thing is KILLING me.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 23, 2009)

just use superglue and then when you want to take it out use something like a blade then push it out with that. easy


----------



## Logan (Sep 23, 2009)

NO, cut out a piece of paper a LITTLE bigger than the cap. Put it under the cap and the cap should stay in. If the paper sticks out, just cut it a little smaller.


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Use The Superglue On The Leg Of Center Cap Like In The Picture[Don't Apply Too Much]

Wait For It Dry And Put It Into Center


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 23, 2009)

Rubik's.com DIYs are like that 

If you don't want to use superglue, try epoxy


----------



## teller (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep...I guessed this was a Rubik's brand just from the description. The caps have no "leg" to speak of--there is almost nothing holding them on. The cube mocks your feeble tinkering with paper or tissue. And the cube is wobbly without the caps on, so you can't adjust it correctly--it really taunts you.

What I eventually did was tape the caps on with scotch tape, and remove it to adjust tension, re-tape, rinse, repeat. When it felt about right, I removed the tape and then super-glued them on. And then a cap fell off when I wasn't looking, glue notwithstanding, and to this day I have no idea where it fell.

Cube: 1
Teller: 0

I hate this cube so much.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like this cube once you get the caps to stay on. I used this kind of clay that I got at the 99 cent store. Works awesome! And it doesn't dry out so it stays on quite well and I can adjust the tension.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 23, 2009)

You can take the back of a hammer, and make little nicks along the perimeter of the center cap, as to expand the center cap. You can use a blade and make cuts too.


----------



## Jai (Sep 24, 2009)

You used jig-a-loo and the rest are still on, right? If so, you just need to lube the cap again, and use more lube this time. Make sure to spray the ridges of the center cap.


----------



## nigtv (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't want to tell you to try this, it seems like a bad idea to me still for some reason, but it worked.

I had a cube, and it was old, and i didnt have any money to get a new one, or anything, totally flat broke. Plus, I liked the cube a lot. It popped off center caps so much, and I lost one forever, and almost lost all of the rest as well. I needed the centers at the time, so i superglued them on just a little bit crooked, so that a little bit was pertruding over the edge of two sides. Then I sanded those two sides down to make the cap flush. Then I took a cigarette and burned holes into the center of all the caps, pretty tiny holes (about 1/3 the diameter of the cig), and just stuck the screwdriver through there if i needed to.

I tried sticky tack too, didnt work at all. I've also wondered about a recessed hatch sort of design, a small hook and barb inside the cap, with an opening like on cd drives for manual eject.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> You can take the back of a hammer, and make little nicks along the perimeter of the center cap, as to expand the center cap. You can use a blade and make cuts too.



however, the notches on the outer part of the cap should be cutted off before doing so. otherwise it would only make the pooping worse.


----------



## panyan (Oct 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> If you don't want to use superglue, try epoxy



thats not a good idea, epoxy melts the plastic and rebonds it so you'd have to break off the cap, probably destroying the rest of the centre piece, superglue us much weaker, but ideal for this job


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 21, 2009)

CAPS LOCK

PUT SOME PAPER IN BETWEEN SO IT "MAKE THE CAP THICKER".

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Eirikr (Oct 23, 2009)

sorry i am new here, by popping, do u mean the center peice just randomly shouts out of the cube? is this due to excessive opening of the cube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

Eirikr said:


> sorry i am new here, by popping, do u mean the center peice just randomly shouts out of the cube? is this due to excessive opening of the cube?



[gentle voice] NOT EXACTLY, IT'S MOSTLY DUE TO THE FLAW OF THE DESIGN [/gentle voice]


----------



## nigtv (Oct 23, 2009)

Eirikr said:


> sorry i am new here, by popping, do u mean the center peice just randomly shouts out of the cube? is this due to excessive opening of the cube?


I guess it could be, but as he ^ said, its usually something to do with the flaws of the cube/center 'cups' or center caps that causes it. I'm not sure if you are saying opening of the cube as in taking it apart, or adjusting tension. If you don't know , there are DIY cubes, that allow you take the cap off of the center 'cup', g giving you access to a screw that you can tighten or loosen to adjust the "give" of the cube. For whatever reason, some cubes just cannot hold on to the little caps that cover the screw.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 23, 2009)

Just set the tension and spuerglue it on so you wont need to take it off again...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Just set the tension and spuerglue it on so you wont need to take it off again...



that's exactly what's wrong about neo's rubik's diy


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > You can take the back of a hammer, and make little nicks along the perimeter of the center cap, as to expand the center cap. You can use a blade and make cuts too.
> ...



Ha. Ha. Anyway, cut some dents into the cap and superglue it on. Should solve your problem.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



dude....bump?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 3, 2010)

just use a little bit of clear nail polish...


----------



## appreviewq (Dec 22, 2010)

*Dayan Guhong 3x3 Center Caps Popping?*

I just purchased a Dayan Guhong and right out of the box the green center cap is slightly raised. WHen I turn that side extensively the cap pops off. Is there any way to fix this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zffxar8mbwk


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

Put paper in the cap


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2010)

I have this problem on my over used GuHongs aswell, but mainly only when I practice Z and H perms. I just push them back in after each solve which uses Alot of Ms.
I have considered putting glue on the centre caps and letting it dry, making the surfaces more tacky and holding them in better.

edit - oh yeah rolling papers work well.


----------



## izovire (Dec 22, 2010)

There are 3 possibilities:

1. Your cube tension is too tight.. this will cause your edge pieces to press against the center cap and force it to rise off... so loosen the tension on adjacent faces.
2. The screw below the cap is pushing it up. Tighten it if you can.
3. That cap simply sucks! If this is the case you can just glue it lightly. Just make sure you got tension how you like it before gluing.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 22, 2010)

That is really weird. I have never had this problem, or heard of anyone having this problem.
Definitely don't super glue it like you mentioned in the video.

Try putting a small square of paper slightly bigger than the center cap underneath it.


----------



## izovire (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had this problem numerous times as well... 

If you're concerned about permanently gluing it, you don't really have to... I use Elmer's Glue, it's just enough adhesive to hold down the cap. Light glue like this is easily removable too.. just don't get your cube wet.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 22, 2010)

izovire said:


> There are 3 possibilities:


 
...but only 1 reason.

I've got just about every possible mod on a GuHong done and figured out...

Here's the correct solution to your problem:

Pull off the center cap, and look at the long tab on the 1 side of the center cap. Look at that side closest to the top of the cap, and you will see a really small amount of material built up next to the lip of the center cap. Grab a blade, and scrape that excess material off.

No more squishy center caps.

Don't have my pics with me... but the extra material from the molding process is where the "xx" are

High Def CENTER CAP DIAGRAM:
......__
.....|...| 
___|...|___
|________|
|___xx___|


I'm going to be doing videos over the next few days showing all the mods, tips, and tricks I've learned over the last few months making hundreds of the Ultimate Lubix GuHongs. I'll post em up here when I have em done.

- Pixel -


----------



## Wickex (Dec 22, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> ...but only 1 reason.
> 
> I've got just about every possible mod on a GuHong done and figured out...
> 
> ...


 
Awesome bro  Actually worked  Didn't expect that.


----------



## appreviewq (Dec 22, 2010)

THanks for all your help guys


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 23, 2010)

You should just use a little bit of sandpaper on the parts of the center 
and cap so you can make a viable glueing surface, and not touching any
internals. Use something weak like rubbercement. That should work. 
Either do that, or find another cap that fits the cube, and transplanting the
sticker. I've done that on a couple of cubes. I'm not sure if taking off any 
excess material from your caps will work in your case, but you should 
give it a go if you feel it would work.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 23, 2010)

Pixel, I going to thank you in advance because I have at least 3 GuHongs with this issue


----------



## Cocoaqt7 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Stickerless Center Caps Issue*

I've been cubing for a few weeks now, and I have a sticker less Dayan Guhong V2. While solving, the center caps for red, yellow, and/or red fall off. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 12, 2015)

put a tiny piece of paper or glue the caps


----------



## Jack Muise (Jul 12, 2015)

I use tape inside the caps


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2015)

I use square 5x5 stickers which are useless for anything else now and you wrap one around one of the 4 sides of the inner part of the caps.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 13, 2015)

the best way is white out, very easy and you can scratch it out if you need, if you put to little, you can put more, put too much, scratch some off.


----------

